# really Old Power Spec PC case MOD



## BigBig5 (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a really old Power Spec PC case laying around my house, getting all dusty so I started to think of mod for it. It's a Min Tower thats for a Micro ATX. The case is all plastic with a thin layer of metal behind it , but the chassis is all metal. Pics of the case will be put up soon.
The Hardware TBA

*Things to do:*

Cut a 120mm blow hole for the front.
Cut out the 80mm rear mesh and add a wire grill painted Orange.
Add black mesh to the front.
Get new PCI slot covers and drive bay covers.
Cut a window out.
Paint the out side gloss black.
Paint the chassis gross black, but not the drive bays and slot covers.
Paint Drive bays and slot covers gloss orange.


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is the case all taken apart.












Drive Cage.






Tin metal behind the side panel and there is one under the top panel.











Don't need because its going to be replace by mesh.


----------



## TIGR (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to TPU!

This could be fun to watch.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Agreed, could be very cool!

Subscribed


----------



## assaulter_99 (Oct 27, 2010)

Subbed, just for the sake of seeing what becomes of the front facia. It so reminds me of the case I had back in the P3 days.


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 27, 2010)

I might start this weekend, so keep watching.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool 

I'm in Chapel Hill, so you're really close


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tonight I am going to draw out a window for it to see what it would look like.


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 29, 2010)

I will be using Krylon Yellow-Orange Fluorescent Spray Paint to give it a pop with UV lights.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is really cool 
Will stay up to watch this 
Welcome (again) and have fun at TPU


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh, I've had that case too. Will be fun to watch.


----------



## TSX420J (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool can't wait!!!


----------



## ERazer (Oct 29, 2010)

haha my dad actually got this case /sub


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 29, 2010)

I found the back panel.


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is the plan for the left side panel. The right side will have mesh just like the left


----------



## BigBig5 (Oct 29, 2010)

I might use gutter guard mesh.


----------



## esberelias (Oct 30, 2010)

Every time i see a case like this i instantly remember the first DOOM haha


----------



## BigBig5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry for a long wait. I've been really busy with school.
Tomorrow I will post some pics. I cut out the mesh of the rear 80mm fan. In the middle of cutting the upper metal piece because it just looks bad. I would have the window cut, but don't know how to use my dads old jig-saw. He's out of town right now. Can't find a speed setting on it. I am not going to put mesh on the left side. I am thinking of putting mesh at the top and right side. Any thoughts


----------



## BigBig5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can any one move this to the project logs.


----------



## tiro_uspsss (Mar 6, 2011)

wow..it has a *back* panel!


----------



## BigBig5 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going to do some more on it tomorrow and have pics up. Got a metal mesh trash can from Walmart for around $9. Its way cheaper then modders mesh and looks great.
Mesh looks like this.


----------



## Brandenburg (Mar 8, 2011)

subscribed..


----------



## esberelias (Mar 8, 2011)

BigBig5 said:


> I am going to do some more on it tomorrow and have pics up. Got a metal mesh trash can from Walmart for around $9. Its way cheaper then modders mesh and looks great.
> Mesh looks like this.
> 
> http://www.istockphoto.com/file_thu.../2/istockphoto_293535-wire-mesh-trash-can.jpg





Hahaha Genius!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 9, 2011)

There was a mod I saw a long time ago that was made out of a stainless steel trash can.  You know, the kind with the foot lever to open the lid?


----------

